# Solved: Deleted all users and groups from folder



## KevTheAce (Sep 13, 2011)

Windows Server 2003. I have accidentally deleted all users and groups from a folder - so no one has any write access. And when I right click the folder and go Properties then Security I am told I do not have access rights to make any changes - even though I am logged in as administrator. I can see the file list, and open subfolders. But I can't read or copy any of the content. I can't delete the folder.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Which folder? All items deleted from AD users and groups are tombstoned and are not actually deleted right away. Do you have a current back up of the servers system state?


----------



## KevTheAce (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Rockn, thanks for your responce. I've managed to fix it in the meantime. I take Veritas daily backups and googled a way of restoring the permissions without disturbing the content. Worked first class - with I came across it hours ago.


----------



## KevTheAce (Sep 13, 2011)

I spoke too soon. The folder had several subfolders, one of which was renamed the same day that I accidentally deleted all users and groups from the parent folder - so the renamed subfolder was never backed up with any users or groups. I'd be happy to delete the entire subfolder. The path is D:\CompanySharedFolders\ML\MLlinks - it is the MLlinks I would like to get rid of.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are we talking file system folders or Active Directory OU's? I think you are just talking about permissions here. Just add all of the permissions back to the top level folder (security tab) and go to the advanced tab and make sure all sub folders get the same permissions.


----------



## KevTheAce (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Rockn, thanks for your continued support. I tried your solution, but got Access Denied messages when it tried to alter the permissions for the affected folder. But I have stumbled across the solution - and in the end it was so simple I don't know why I didn't try it earlier. Though I could not add any groups or users, in the Advanced button I could allocate ownership to the administrator. Once I had done this then OK and go back into properties, all the users and groups had re-appeared. What a relief. Thanks again for your help Rockn.


----------

